
Ask YC: What are you working on right now? - robmnl
What's the startup, project you're working on right now?<p>I'm working on ONE, which is a collaboration platform for projects, tasks, invoices, ...<p>Want to bring some of the YC spirit back here, so many posts about normal internet stuff.
======
edw519
Client's print server crashed in the middle of the night. Month end accounting
batch (written by idiots) updated databases before encountering dead end at
printing. Accounting wants their reports, but there aren't any. Can't restore
because sales & fulfillment have already done many database updates before I
was called. Not sure what to do.

Today I was going to add a few features to my web app. Instead, I guess I'll
be changing 20 year old programs to not update databases, but print reports. I
think. Not sure.

So I thought I would just have a cup of Columbian Supreme, a donut, and a
quick visit here. Makes about as much sense as anything else.

(If only this were an April Fools joke.)

------
parker
I'm working on an online comedy troupe. Basically, there will be a blog that a
cast of 7 contributors have authorship access to. All of their contributions
are rated by the audience, and a the end of the week, the lowest scoring
member gets axed, while a high performing member of the community gets
promoted.

It's name? <http://www.chompchompdead.com> . It's roughly what happens when
you get eaten by a shark.

We should be launching in about two weeks with a full cast of mostly
professional writers.

------
jng
\- Selling, improving and supporting ViEmu and Codekana:

<http://www.viemu.com>

<http://www.codekana.com>

\- A few months into a new start-up in the mobile space, Kimua, working
towards having a prototype by the summer (my partner and I have hired two
programmers, so I don't have to do any of the coding here!):

<http://www.kimua.com> (still nothing really to see here)

\- Doing some heavy research in functional programming for my work-in-progress
text editor (codename 'ngedit', the final actual name will probably be
'kodumi'):

<http://www.kodumi.com>

<http://www.ngedit.com/ngedit.html>

\- Trying to prioritize the above tasks appropriately. Some days it's
difficult to get anything done just by the sheer size of my "to do" list.

------
danw
Writing my resignation so that I can devote more time to freelancing and a
startup

~~~
niels
I did that a couple of months ago, and before you know it freelancing takes
all of your time. Luckily I'm close to launch.

~~~
danw
I'm going to restrict the number of hours per week I spend on freelancing and
raise my prices as I reach that cap of hours. Hopefully supply is plentiful
enough for this to work. Has anyone tried something like this? How did it work
out?

------
yummyfajitas
I'm building better MRI reconstruction software. Most existing software does a
filtered FFT + standard image processing. This throws away information solely
because radiologists and other humans can't use it directly.

I'm trying to extract that information and turn it into something usable by
humans.

------
Olgaar
I know it's not exactly a Hacker Startup, but my wife and I have been building
www.realphotography.com steadily over the past year

We've tried to leverage the internet and digital media as much as possible:
the business has a blog, the vast majority of our promotion is on the
internet, we sell the digital files, all proofing is done online. But I'd
happily solicit any feedback from the resident hackers as to how we could do
this even better.

And I'd like to head off the comments about Flash, yes we're aware of the
disadvantages, and you'll see we do off a non-flash site for weddings. ;)

------
brlewis
Turning off OpenID support. Details here: <http://ourdoings.com/2008-04-01>

------
khangtoh
I'm working on a photo hosting service, <http://Simplebucket.com> Basically, I
relaunched the service on March 20th with a new interface, look and a bunch of
other features. Now I'm working on a feature "Beeps" for our next release.
"Beeps" is the social part of Simplebucket. That's all I can say for now.

~~~
brk
Interesting, I registered "bookmarkbucket.com", partially with similar
intentions.

~~~
khangtoh
A photo hosting app?

~~~
mrtron
Haha...if that is the case, then I am not sure it is the best named domain :)

~~~
brk
The idea is/was to do much more than just photohosting.

~~~
mrtron
A bucket for any type of bookmark?

~~~
brk
Hey, now you're on to something! ;)

bookmarks "picture"marks "socialmedia"marks...

~~~
mrtron
I suggest you deploy version 1 in 24 hours and see if you get any traction?

(I wish people would tell me to do this more often with my ideas)

------
brentr
I am currently researching an idea.

PROBLEM: Search results are full of noise.

PROPOSED SOLUTION: (1) Take a raw search feed; (2) Give searchers a tool that
enables them to maintain a persistent search state (i.e., it keeps track of
your previous queries and all the results you have clicked on while using the
tool); (3) Use results from user data to aid in constructing a better ranking
of the raw search feed.

The seed for this idea came from a link given to me by one of the professors
at BGSU:
[http://research.microsoft.com/~merrie/collaborative_search.h...](http://research.microsoft.com/~merrie/collaborative_search.html)

------
truebosko
At my day job: Just finished a django checkout/cart system for one of our
websites (www.bigfootsnowshoes.com) and working on a new site and more
Python/Django apps. Been using Python full time for the past 3 months and
loving it. I hate fixing/updating old PHP code now :(

At night: A service that will help locals find what they want more easily for
things like going out for a fun night, events, etc. Think a better
Yellowpages. Where I am, nothing like this exists so it's something I will be
using for myself as well. Plus it's a fun learning

And just as I was writing this post I got my Python in a nutshell book on my
desk. Yay :)

------
jgrahamc
I'm working on a small project related to baby naming which is a toy to get me
familiar with RoR and experiment with building a registrationless user
experience.

It's just an evening project and should be online later this week on Heroku.

------
vaishali_mahale
A more trustworthy, controlled reviews and question-answer site geared towards
preexisting mailing lists like those in big companies:
<http://www.askurpals.com/>

~~~
shiranaihito
Sounds like a good idea, but r u sure ur reaching ur target demographic with
that name? :)

~~~
vaishali_mahale
You are right about the name but big company mailing lists is just starting
point for us - mainly because they are easy to target. In theory there is no
reason why it couldn't be used for any general mailing lists like Yahoo!
Groups or even set of individual email address manually typed in "To:"

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm consulting for a really large client, teaching teams how to deliver
technology quickly, so I'm not working on my startup. I don't believe you can
do a startup half-way.

But in my spare time I'm thinking about writing a book about how to run Agile
projects in large organizations. If anybody is interested, drop me a line. My
email is in my profile.

~~~
jkush
Do you see a difference between teams using Agile to maintain existing
products and teams building brand new stuff?

I've found in my experience so far, that Agile works better for new
development and can't or shouldn't be used as a hammer for everything.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I think in general you are correct, but the devil lies in the details. The way
people think about the word "agile", oddly enough, can be really inflexible.
Somebody gets a CSM, reads a few Cohn books, or gets hooked on Crystal.
Suddenly their definition of "agile" is exactly what they read -- no more and
no less.

I read once that a programmer tried agile and gave up after arguing for two
hours about what to put on the story card. This kind of BS happens a lot: it's
the nature of dealing with large numbers of people who see things as binary.
If you understand the _principles_ of agile, and why they work, then all the
books and authors are just re-digesting common sense and peddling them as
books. At that level of understanding you can work on all sorts of things: new
development, existing development, non-software work, etc.

That's where my team is trying to take this organization I'm working with. The
problem is that influencing large populations (thousands and tens of
thousands) of technical people is far worse than herding cats. It's more like
trying to get angry flaming weasels to perform circus acts by using a twinkie
and a Disney song.

------
asmosoinio
On some S60 code for a paying client. Improving code not originally written by
me. Oh the joys of C++ and Symbian!

Lately I have been doing quite a lot of MIDP Java development for the same
client, and it was quite a bit more enjoyable. With great powers come great
responsibilities.

~~~
kashif
Wow! The odds? read my comment...

~~~
asmosoinio
The odds of someone being fed up with Symbian C++? Quite high? :)

Actually I am also kind of doing the same thing in Java as in C++, and hoping
to be able to ditch the C++ version in the future.

------
pg
Writing a new essay.

~~~
cadalac
I already read your new essay using GDay ;-)

~~~
pg
That must explain how people have already written posts complaining that it's
elitist and consists of nothing more than my subjective opinions presented as
if they were true.

~~~
Xichekolas
All the best essays are.

Encyclopedias are objective truth and they are _boring_.

------
thorax
I'm working on bug.gd, our error search engine.

Specifically, we just announced/launched an experimental tool for (any) Python
interactive interpreter. Whenever you run into an error, you can do a quick
search for how other people got past the same error.

~~~
khangtoh
Hmm.. that's actually very interesting.. My way of finding out error messages
now is just to google it and then dive through all the results.

~~~
thorax
The Python thing is more of an experiment as we flesh out our APIs for various
languages: <http://blog.bug.gd/2008/03/29/error_help-for-python-hackers/>

The bug.gd site is more like a 'recycling bin' that reminds you to come back
and share your workaround so it's not lost for the next guy who searches.
Searching on Google works for a lot of people, but this is a lot more focused
and helps the community when it's used.

Long-term we'll be integrating client-side tools into every
application/language we can.

------
iamwil
I working on mobtropolis. <http://www.mobtropolis.com> , which makes it easy
to photo stream your experiences, big or small, and inspire friends or
strangers to try new things.

I had posted it earlier, and took most of the suggestions, though still
working on some of them. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=109155>

Since then, I've added facebook integration, and not just a new look and feel,
but made it more "me-centric". Just working on getting some bugs ironed out,
and will be rewriting the incomplete "tour" section today.

------
Malcx
rewriting the server software behind a psudo first person shooter game in
flash. <http://www.ultrakillz.com/play>

Note the current version is prone to restarts...

------
richardw
Checking stats after a new release of <http://www.tudumo.com> It's a to-do
list. Seriously, because there weren't enough. Unique, like the others :)

~~~
jkush
Hey, I just downloaded your app. Nice job. I especially like how you guys
seeded my tasks so that it's natural for me to start using the app instead of
getting a dauntingly blank task list.

Have you guys considered a watered down free version with a lower price tag to
buy the full? Like $10?

~~~
richardw
Thanks - been a lot of work! On the lower price: have thought a little but not
convinced. One problem is "price-as-signal", another is that below a certain
amount it just costs you too much in payment fees, marketing and support.
Also, you are essentially selling the difference between the two apps for the
price difference. That takes some serious thinking to get right so you don't
shoot yourself in the foot...

------
iamelgringo
Finishing my degree.

And, putting together a Meetup in Mountain View the evening before Startup
School: <http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/>

------
24pfilms
I am working on a kids MMO with a very cool spin on it. Getting the Business
Plan and pitch worked out...

~~~
stcredzero
I am also working on an MMO. It's a space game. My spin is that _everything_
in this game will be emergent. The players can design and play anything in
this game, or it will evolve through genetic algorithms. I've worked out how
to do most of this. I'm still working out how to evolve NPC ship AIs, but
that's not the most important.

Also, _everything_ in this game will be scriptable. Users will be able to
create programs to control anything, then license those programs to other
users to make money. They will also be able to license designs. Exponential
proliferation of designs and scripts is prevented by limiting designs per user
to some maximum number.

Basically, I'm going to make a MMO, where the developers are out of the
business of creating content. The users create the most compelling content
anyhow. Oh, and the "gold farmers" -- I'm going to have them writing content
for me! You can't beat market forces. Better to co-opt them.

You can think of this as Second Life in Space, with much easier implementation
requirements.

~~~
euccastro
I suppose you're conscious that there are a few huge cans of worms in your
way. Expect QA and customer service to become more 'interesting' than in the
typical MMO. Player scripting will tend to alienate nonhackers (script trading
notwithstanding). Empowering players as you suggest in other comments (letting
them run whole factions) reduces the pressure to socialize, which is the main
driver of player retention.

Surprising as it may sound, the downsides that many MMOs have as games
actually help them succeed as the glorified social networks most of them are.
Boredom and disempowerment bring people together. As the cliché goes, they
come for the game and stay for the community.

That said, I love your concept and I'd definitely give that game a try. I
wouldn't consider playing a MMO that runs on rails and where I can't automate
away my repetitive tasks. I think you'd get a smallish but interesting and
loyal player base. Maybe it could reddit out from there if that's what you
want; otherwise I believe it would work great as a lifestyle business.

Is it on purpose that you don't provide contact info in your profile? I'd love
to exchange some thoughts with you (see address in my profile.) I worked for a
few years in what is today the leading commercial space MMO, and I've been
entertaining some ideas on those lines too.

~~~
stcredzero
Player scripting doesn't seem to alienate people in Second Life. Maybe there's
something I don't know. Scripting will not be required to play. You will be
able to buy scripts from weapon developers, who will finally be worthy of the
name.

Faction players will need pilots. Their AI drones will never be a match for
human pilots in player ships. On the other hand, pilots will need factions --
otherwise it will be hard to generate enough wealth for the very best high
tech equipment.

~~~
euccastro
TBH I've never played Second Life, but from what I've read it's more of a
social sandbox than a direct competition. The space setting is more associated
with combat and domination. It seems more likely that nonhackers will call
foul on any disadvantage, real or perceived.

In my experience advocating player scripting in a MMO forum, I've observed
that there is much prejudice against real life _technical_ skills. Players
seem to have less of a problem with other real life factors having an impact.
Factors such as social skills or ability/willingness to spend more time on the
game. I think this is because it takes technical skills to evaluate the true
impact of mechanics involving technical skills, in order to come to the
conclusion that they are mostly benign.

OTOH, I've also observed that some nontechnical people actually like
scriptability and others can be convinced (with some difficulty; they often
assume you're trying to skew the game towards your abilities for the sake of
getting an edge) _if_ you have the chance. And of course, people that can
program absolutely love the feature. Unless you start with millions and a
recognized IP, I think your best bet is making some underserved audience
_love_ your game rather than try to please the mainstream.

So I was playing devil's advocate here. As I said, I myself would love player
scripting, and if I was to make a MMO, I'd bite the bullet. But whatever you
do, I think these are factors to take into account.

------
david927
A new way to create software and a new operating system built from the ground
up based on it.

------
ericb
I'm working on a hosted load testing solution. The idea is to make it easy to
find scalability issues in advance, like the signup scalability issue HN had
when it was TechCrunch'd. The tests will require no hardware, be on-demand,
and use an open source tool people might already be using. It should make the
process ridiculously easy and scalable if I get things right.

------
run4yourlives
I'm working on a web based group insurance (employee benefits) platform for
the Canadian market. Right now, this market is dominated by enterprise
software. Further barriers to entry basically revolve around needing to be
established to be trusted.

I have the connections, and have recognized that massive inefficiencies can be
capitalized on by an upstart with the right knowledge.

Wish me luck.

------
hooande
I'm working on a categorization/data mining project using Java JOONE for the
neural network. Not as hard as it sounds (most of the time). Must finish this
project today or tomorrow so I can get enough money to fuel our startup
(<http://www.awesomehighlighter.com>) for the next couple of months.

~~~
42flicks
Just tried out awesomehighligher, I found it really useful - would recomend it
to my friends and workmates for sure.

------
wozer
Working on a "souce code annotating debugger" for an esoteric programming
language.

So instead of painfully stepping through your code line by line, you just
press M-t inside a function definition and voilà: it shows you what goes on
inside the function, using some example inputs to annotate the source code in
a new Emacs buffer.

~~~
aggieben
So, you're working on SLDB?

~~~
wozer
No, it's not (E)Lisp related.

My "debugger" in fact executes a whole function without stop and prints the
values of all used variables and the results of nested function calls next to
the code itself.

I'm not yet sure how useful this is, but it's a fun project and a good excuse
to implement an interpreter for said esoterical language.

------
CRASCH
I'm working on a startup. www.hybir.com (not much there yet)

A really different approach to online backups. My nightly full backups take
only a couple of minutes over broadband...

Right now I'm porting C# code to win32 C/C++. .Net has some really nasty bugs.
So half my code is already in win32 C/C++.

I will give away some free subscriptions here when I am ready.

------
hassy
Right now, an EEP for Unicode support in Erlang. (EEPs are like PEPs in the
Python world).

Apart from that, I've got about 10 other things on my "current stuff" list,
most to do with Hypernumbers (<http://hypernumbers.com>), but there's a couple
of Arc-related things as well.

------
bkrausz
I'm working on a member management system targeting a small niche market.
Currently waiting on design revisions, my designer is coming up with some
pretty unique stuff so I don't want to code too much since a lot will need to
be rewritten around his designs.

------
joepestro
I'm working on <http://16characters.com/>

~~~
hooande
16 characters rocks.

------
brk
I'm working on a quad-venti latte at the moment.

:)

~~~
mrtron
For the fools (intended satire for date posted):

<http://www.quicksilverweb.net/sbucks/sbcharts.htm>

4 shots of expresso with milk and foam and such, venti being the large size.
With that order though, I am still unsure if it is served hot or cold. My
guess is if you don't specify, it is served hot.

------
pius
An RDF triple store based on CouchDB and an S2O layer (SPARQL to Objects)
mapper.

------
henning
Rapid application development in web applications. I'm developing an embedded
domain-specific language in Haskell that basically constitutes application
metadata which then gets converted to Ruby, Perl, Python, or PHP.

------
dood
A new way to organize things/data online to enable greatly improved retrieval.

------
ardit33
On my spare time I am working on a litle Android app. Financial and stock
market information. Just for fun. Not going to make it it time to submit for
the competition thou. I am one-two months away to have something useful.

I also want to work on something else, but as a project it would very
involving, and I will need to work on it full time, and with partners.
Unfortunately I am a H-1B servitor, and can't just take long breaks from my
job.

Ah, and my full time job (mobile tv and multimedia, working on java and lua).
Not bad, as I am actually working on advanced stuff.

------
patryn20
Currently working on my lead generation business n2neuron.com (site is
woefully incomplete and doesn't represent much of what we do, but ok because
our business is conducted on the numerous content sites).

Working on my client lead-flow. Trying to break the 100 sales/day mark.

Setting up new content sites to generate more free advertising.

Billing upstream clients, paying downstream advertising vendors.

Trying to convince my partner to leave his full-time job at Dell.

General day-to-day business stuff, I suppose.

Building an "excess data" exchange to re-market unsold lead data, which is
kind of cool.

------
paul_reiners
Right now I'm in the middle of a study group that I started here at work.
We're studying Graham's book "ANSI Common Lisp" and studying inference in
particular, so we're also covering some of "Paradigms of Artificial
Intelligence Programming".

After that's done, I'm going to either spend some time working on the Netflix
Prize (just to learn more, not in a real attempt to win) or doing some music
programming in either Lisp, using the Common Music API, or Mathematica.

------
andr
redesign of <http://thefeelgood.com/>

~~~
omnipath
I rather like your site, but it seems very confusing. Like I can't find any
hearts for me to click on to say that I like it. (I'm on Opera 9.5 beta.)
Also, there are songs embedded everywhere, and I'm not sure why, or what all
the links mean. (I don't understand their purpose.) What would also be nice
would be the title and the artist within these links as well.

I do like all the music I've clicked on so far though. . .

Edit: It does have the artist and title in the embedded link. Just seemed
weirdly placed. My bad there.

~~~
andr
I'm sorry you found it confusing (hence the redesign in progress ;) ). The
hearts are white until you favourite a song. I can see how this can be
confusing when they are red in the instruction text.

------
adammichaelc
It's not a startup, but it's something I've been thinking about doing for a
while. It's a collection of articles on the topic, "Things I wish I had known
before my 1st startup" You can check it out at bizglue.wordpress.com. A lot of
the articles came from YC, but several came from other, random sources. It's
not really a blog - more of a personal business catalog to help me in my next
startup.

------
kashif
I am using Mobile Python to replace an existing Symbian C++ app of 100,000
lines with an app of 20,000 python lines - for a client. Wish me luck.

------
marcus
Working on my YC application

------
dgr
<shameless_plug>

Startup that makes a gaming platform. >1 million hits per day. Alexa ranking
of <1000\. <http://gg-game.com> and <http://garena.com>

We're also trying to grow the team. If you're a hacker in Singapore or South
East Asia, I'd love to get in touch with you! =)

</shameless_plug>

------
wallflower
The online store/catalog in AWDR was non-interesting so I'm iterating a clone
of Buxfer's iPhone webapp (while I teach myself Ruby-on-Rails). I have no
intention of competing against Buxfer - I use their app for real expense
reporting instead of my crude app - their iPhone application is a excellent
example of a iPhone webapp.

------
cmm324
I am working on our property management application / rental property listing
service startup, <http://www.propertystampede.com>.

I focus on capturing users and marketing, writing for the blog at
<http://www.stampedeblog.com>.

------
omnipath
Trying to write an ms exchange killer. So many languages I want to learn, and
never seem to have any time to start. (Right now on the list: Ada, Erlang,
Python, Ocaml, C/C#/D/ObjC, Effiel, Smalltalk).

Was trying to do the android competition but too much junk happened in my life
the past month that kept me from starting that idea.

------
typicaljoe
Setting up a cash bonus plan for my team to clean up our code base. $5 for
quarantined methods or blocks that just need to be deleted, $10 for deprecated
blocks that need to be extracted from active code, and $25 for useful rewrites
of badly designed methods. 3 days cut the fat code cash cookoff!

~~~
SwellJoe
Are you sure that's wise?

There have been quite a few studies that indicate that trivial reward systems
tend to backfire, and have unintended side effects. These are definitely
trivial rewards for good developers. Have you instead considered just
implementing the measurement system, without the rewards? People can then see
their success rate and have clearly defined goals for doing the work you want
done. Then, perhaps take everyone out to a really good lunch, or have a
catered lunch, at the end of a successful week of pruning? It's no more
expensive than your reward system, and feels more like a prize to most folks--
everybody says they like cold hard cash, but once basic needs are met, things
like the work environment take on more importance. For example, Google pays
lower salary than almost any other employer in the area, but it is the "best
place to work" in the country.

When offering large enough rewards, you can convince people to do things they
don't want to do. And when you ask people nicely for help, and give them
clearly defined goals, you can also get them to help without a reward--they'll
probably even enjoy the work more, because the human brain shoots out good
chemicals when working within a community for a common cause. but, when you
offer them a trivial reward, you both offend them and only grudgingly get
results (with unintended consequences like code that gets written with the
intention of claiming a reward later to clean it up), and morale will go down.
Humans are fickle creatures, and I think you're setting yourself up for a long
painful lesson in human resource management.

Just a humble suggestion.

------
jws
A centralized syslog database with rule based systems to block malevolent
sorts at our firewall boundaries. Didn't like any of the solutions I found to
scratch my itch.

(Ok,not technically a start up, I started up many years ago. Been there, done
that, forgot to sell the company.)

------
mrtron
I rarely share details, but I will for once.

I am working on version 2 of a simple tool for a friend that he uses for some
contract work in the statistical analysis field.

Version 1 was a Java app and minimally featured, version 2 is web based, done
in Django and intended to be a lot more robust.

------
sah
I'm working on <http://codepad.org/>

------
oz
Doing freelance graphic design work so I can save some money for a startup
with a killer, obvious idea, but no one has done it in Jamaica yet... I'm
talking disruptive stuff.

But then many great ideas in history seem obvious in retrospect.

------
chriskelley
I do visual effects and animation. Currently wrapping up a Pringles
commercial. Can't show the spot but my other work is here:
<http://chriskelley.tv/work/>

------
nostrademons
I'm working on a webapp to let people create their own games. Just finished
e-mailing with a prospective cofounder (he turned me down, sigh), now going to
start coding up some enhancements to collision detection.

------
t0pj
Experimenting on a web app for people to "quickly and easily" share the stuff
in their heads either with words, numbers, or pictures. Very vague at this
point. Still working out some details.

Keywords: functional frictionless.

------
mosburger
Building a better dzone, mostly just to learn the Apache Wicket framework. I
like the idea of dzone, but I hate the layout of the site, and I can't be the
only one.

I might re-implement it in Django though, just for fun.

------
soyapi
Polishing up my Facebook Cross Number Puzzle app
<http://apps.facebook.com/xnumber_puzzle> before submitting to FB App
Directory

------
vegai
eBay killer.

~~~
sabat
The world needs that. I mean that with no irony/sarcasm. Ebay sucks. The idea
is great. The implementation is unbelieveably bad.

------
robmnl
Whow, how did this happen. Appreciate the 90 comments guys + girls.

~~~
paul_reiners
People always like talking about what they're working on.

~~~
kirubakaran
Hence the success of Twitter

------
Erf
Getting a job.

------
femmebot
fixing IE issues...isn't that what most people spend their time on?

------
maxwell
Undergrad Honors thesis.

------
skenney26
Trying to wrap my mind around Arc by building an ecommerce app.

------
duke
[http://olpcnews.com/content/localization/learning_language.h...](http://olpcnews.com/content/localization/learning_language.html)

------
rochers
Working on <http://www.thephotostream.com>. Suggestions, comments are welcome!

------
sutro
Trying to finish my startup product, over a year in the making. Stuck in that
"last 10%" purgatory that seems to stretch on forever.

------
swombat
Working on a fresh, disruptive collaboration system for a stodgy, niche
industry (will keep that bit of info under wraps for now).

------
pierrebombay
Working on writing a blog to help me learn arc.

------
mullr
1) Dataflow engine for a new kind of spreadsheet 2) Business idea
brainstorming 3) Ignoring all the April 1st internet BS.

------
glasner
Working on a keyword research app for SEM. The first step to bringing my
internal PPC management system to the masses.

------
nilobject
A cup of coffee.

------
jonathan
the perfect homepage for average web users

------
ALee
finishing up the last of our politics stuff: <http://poliquiz.com> and
<http://www.fantasycongress.com>

trying to figure out what changes need to occur to our YC app to make it more
understandable

------
simianstyle
my abs

~~~
ph0rque
my sandwich

------
randallsquared
New features for the adult-oriented social network I'm mostly working on,
these days.

------
introitus
Working in Cinema 4D on a WWII dogfight through a fjord in Norway circa May
1945.

------
ecarder
So cool to read all that stuff. Guys, you are all busy so far...me too!

------
rw
Novel learning algorithms.

------
jeroen
This: <http://taggl.net/>

Almost done!

~~~
robmnl
What is it?

------
Andi
<http://wifind.in/>

------
noodle
working on a tool related to the medical insurance billing industry.

not reinventing the wheel, just hoping to make some money so i can afford to
reinvent the wheel later. :)

------
cvg
My app for the Android Dev Challenge. Deadline's soon...

------
Flemlord
Recovering from having my gall bladder removed. :^(

------
slim
markkit in your blog/website <http://markkit.net/in-your-site.html>

------
tricky
clinical trial data management. You wouldn't believe how tough it is to get
people to let their paper go.

------
Readmore
Polishing my shopping search engine

------
wenbert
working on my "idea" and at the same time looking for funding here in the
philippines :/

------
Mistone
a facebook app - as a beta test / proof of concept for rephoria.com .......not
dying

------
brianr
Message queuing in php... ak.

------
moog
Cooking dinner.

------
nraynaud
amateur sport website (multisport nike+)

------
mroman
Customizing a Live Linux CD (for a client) writing a press release (for a
client), finishing the SEO for a website (for a client) and teaching myself
Ruby (FOR ME).

